# Um site interessante



## AJCS (18 Abr 2014 às 12:54)

http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-4.000,40.000,3000

Este ultimo parece que só funciona bem no Chrome !


----------



## Zapiao (18 Abr 2014 às 22:36)

Baseiam-se em que modelos ?


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2014 às 00:46)

O do IST baseia-se numa run mesmo deles do WRF, o outro é uma representação visual do GFS.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Abr 2014 às 00:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> O do IST baseia-se numa run mesmo deles do WRF




Estive a comparar a run deles com o meteograma deste forum aqui para Coimbra e é o oposto uma da outra


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2014 às 01:42)

Bom, isso são porque são modelos diferentes... o WRF é de mesoescala, e é uma run corrida mesmo no IST, os meteogramas do fórum são o GFS. Pode dar contrário tal como o GFS e ECMWF podem.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 02:55)

http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/weatherview/index.html



> A new visualization system provides access to real-time NOAA Global Forecast System weather model data. NOAA weatherView uses advanced techniques to show global wind data, along with other layers such as the day-night terminator, air temperature, precipitation, pressure, and atmospheric moisture. The system updates every 6-hours with the latest data from the NOAA National Centers for Environmental Prediction.



http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail2.php?MediaID=1735&MediaTypeID=3&ResourceID=104926


----------

